# First time and very excited! *



## KirstyNorway (Feb 8, 2008)

Hi there!

I'm in the process of my first attempt of IVF. I've taken nasal spray and injections and had a scan today which apparently showed lots of follicles. Taking the ovulating injection tomorrow eve then removing eggs on monday morn. Am really excited and wondering about a few things. Anybody who can share their experiences of egg extraction? How did you feel afterwards and were you back to your normal self the next day with no pain? I'm also very curious about my chances of this working on the first attempt. I think I may have my hopes up a bit high and have heard that the chances aren't very high that it will succeed first time. Would be grateful for any advice or any stories anyone wants to share! 
Love Kirsty x


----------



## cleg (Jun 27, 2006)

hi there Kirsty + wecome to FF 

nice to see you so excited about your treatment + i wish you all the luck in the world, i will also leave you some links to click on so you can get the best info for you 

IVF general chit chat - http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=3.0

cycle buddies - http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=68.0

peer support - http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=186.0

there is also a thread for the newbies like yourself, it gives you a little know how on how the site works - http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=101841.0

+ there is a chat night too - http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=85409.0

hope these help + any ??'s just holla someone will always answer 

goodluck to you hun

xxx


----------



## Loubie101 (Aug 20, 2005)

Hi Kirsty, I just wanted to say hello and welcome to FF   Good luck for the egg collection on Monday, I hope everything goes well   Sorry, but I've no personal experience of IVF so I can't comment but there'll be loads of others on some of the other threads Cleg has already pointed you to who can help 

Good luck!!


----------



## armi (Sep 1, 2007)

To be honest I think it is great that youare excited. You need to go in feeling positive and excited. Good Lucky. 
Fingers crossed.
xoxxo


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

Hello Kirsty, welcome to Fertility Friends. 

I've had 4 ECs and they were all different. The first I reacted badly to the anesthetic and also had mild OHSS so felt really rough and uncomfortable afterwards for about a week. The second, I had extra fluids intravenously afterwards and also acupuncture from the anethetist and felt absolutely fine after - just a little tried and sore but not even very much of that! The third was the same but the 4th I felt quite rough for a day or two and had funny palpitations. I had all mine under GA so I guess how you fare will depend son whether you have GA or sedation or what.

Clegs left you some fab links to start you out. Do check them out and also the Locations boards where you might be able to chat to people in the same area / country as you.

Wishing you lots of luck for Monday. 

C~x


----------



## ♥keepinghope♥ (Nov 28, 2006)

hello and welcome

i was excited to on my first ivf a little scared too i must say. you shouldnt feel ec as you are sedated, but you say you have alot of follicles?? do you know how many? when i went for my ec my hosp hadnt told me that i was at risk for ohss and if i got more than 21 eggs it would be an automatic freeze, so when they told me on that morning it was a shock. might be worth asking just how many you have. all hospital a differant to, mine is a rule that over 21 is a freeze. on the plus side there will be plenty to choose from. and we still have some from dec 2006.

good luck drink plenty water keepinghope xx


----------



## KirstyNorway (Feb 8, 2008)

Wow, lots of interesting stories! Firstly, no, I'm not having general anaesthetic, just a sedative and  some painkillers and morfine. Not sure why some clinics would give GA and others not? May find out tomorrow. I believe that the ultrasound on fri showed 12 follicles on one ovary and 8 on the other, but not all would be fully developed said the doc. Hopefully not too many to complicate but enough to freeze down for next attempts to save me going through stimms and EC again! What did you mean by automatic freeze 'keepinghope'? Sounds like you've been through a rough time Caz, but what a happy ending to your story! Congratulations!


----------



## icky (Oct 6, 2005)

I think it depends if the clinic is registered to administer anathestics, not sure though so don't take my word for it!

Good luck and keep staying positive. There is no reason why it shouldn't work on the first attempt, there are plenty of girls on here where it has worked first time

xxx


----------



## LJE (Feb 5, 2008)

Hi Kirsty,

I had my EC last monday and was truly terrified , but there was nothing to worry about!!  I had 9 on the right ovary and 3 on the left ovary. I had sedation and cannot remember a thing. Apparently I was talking to my DH afterwards but I can't remember the conversation. I had 8 eggs in total and 4 fertalised. I slept for most of the day of EC and did not have much pain but did have pain the following day and felt not well [pj day]. I was fine the following day [wed]. On the Thursday morning I had my ET. It was very quick and pain free without having sedation etc. I'm now on my 2ww countdown, praying and hoping for success. I am also new to this site and this is our first attempt at treatment.

Many positive vibes sent to you

Lisa


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

Hi again Kirsty, I think icky may be right about the anathetic thing as my clinic is also a hospital and therefore regularly does anesthesia for other reasons. Sedation is fine though and, perhpas better in a way because you might have some idea of how many eggs you have during the process (although most ladies report rememebring very little or, at least, doing/saying something a bit embrassing!)  
20 follies is plenty and, if even just half of them are ready then you should have a decent amount of eggs to play with. Lots of luck tomorrow. Do let us know how you get on. 

C~x


----------



## KirstyNorway (Feb 8, 2008)

Hello! Well EC is over and I must say I'm relieved! All I felt was a little tired and dizzy when I went in, and not at all nervous really. But when the dr started jabbing me with her giant needle I was wide awake. When she gave the local anaesthetic it didn't feel too bad, same with the first ovary. But when she started on the second ovary it was really quite painful. My eyes were watering and I was squeezing DH's hand, so glad he was there with me! Mind you, although it was uncomfortable, I was glad to be able to see everything they were doing. Watched the ultrasound screen as they removed the eggs, then the screen switched over to a microscopic image from the lab of what they removed and we saw the eggs. Really quite fascinating! They removed 10 eggs so I'm hoping they manage to fertilize enough for all three attempts to save me going through EC again  What a wimp I am   Anyhow, thanks for all your support!   Was nice to hear a few stories before going into it myself. Looking forward to ET on wednesday now!


----------



## emsy25 (Mar 18, 2005)

Hi,

Just wanted to say hello and welcome.

Emma
x x x x


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hi Kirsty and welcome to the site 

You have come to a fantastic place full of advice and support.

I wish you loads of luck with your treatment and that you get a positive result.

Kate xx​


----------



## Loubie101 (Aug 20, 2005)

Hi Kirsty, just wanted to say I'm really pleased that the EC went so well, wow, 10 eggs!  Good luck for ET tomorrow  

xx


----------

